# Gaggia viva



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

For Xmas I got a gaggia viva espresso machine which I am very happy with. However I am considering upgrading the steam wand as the one that comes with it is a bit small and tight to the machine itself. Any idea what wands I can replace it with? Do you think it is a good idea to replace it ?

Also can any recommend a milk jug to use? I'd like to have a go at texturising the milk so I can try my hand at latte art so I can make flat whites.

Any tips on getting the milk right would be great


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, due to size of the boiler in the viva i dont think a change of wand will do very much. do you have a pannerello with it as this can help. as for the milk frothing jug i do sell them on ebay. regards

mark


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't come with a pannarello. Do you think it will be good enough to texturise the milk so i can do latte art? I am a total beginner but eager to learn how to make a nice coffee and to do some simple latte art if possible.

If you want to pm me or post your ebay link that would be good thanks


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the link. i could not pm you back as i am new on here. Do you think with the viva i will be able to create microfoam for latte art? i have tried but as im a beginner i am not sure if i am doing it right or not.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, the machine creates enough steam pressure

However, the microfoam is a manual process - requiring patience and practice (normally a few litres of milk to get right)

Once you have the knack of getting the right consistency then you can start practising the art

Don't be disappointed that you won't be able to get it right in less than about 20L of milk

Latte art is not a pre-requisite for a flat white (despite what chain cafes may lead us to believe)

It is the milk consistency and ratio of coffee:milk in the cup that makes a flat white


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info any tips on creating the microfoam? How do I know when I have microfoam?

Here is my first attempt: 


 

I even bought some costa cups


----------

